# Battle Creek on CBS



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Battle Creek*

Premieres Sunday, March 1st, 10:00 PM ET on CBS

SOURCE​


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Promos make it seem like another "cop comedy." Hopefully it's better than _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_. I like the Allstate "Mayhem" actor in almost everything I've seen him in. Makes it worth at least a look.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm liking the cast I'm seeing in its commercials.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I'm liking the cast I'm seeing in its commercials.


Me too. That's why I'm going to give it a shot. But I agree, looks like a dramedy or something.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> Me too. That's why I'm going to give it a shot. But I agree, looks like a dramedy or something.


Well police work is one job where a sense of humor is must.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I think they may really have something here.

Yes, the cast is great; I can't imagine two actors better for these roles. Supporting is great too (anything with Aubrey Dollar is worth watching).

But they also really have something to work with. Vince Gilligan proved his genius as a writer on _X Files_, his genius as a producer/showrunner on_ Breaking Bad_, and is currently hitting it out of the park by wringing new life out of a spent franchise with_ Better Call Saul_. He is one of the top 5 premiere filmmakers working in television, and his chops are on high visibility here.

The concept of anti-buddy cops goes way back before _48 Hours,_ but VG has breathed new life into it by making it so much more than an anti-buddy cop show. The depth of the writing here and the execution of the production is second to none.

I only hope the numbers are there. It has been a long time since a winter-season hit has come along, but this may just be one. I could see this as a quickly-renewed staple in the CBS lineup for many seasons. But then I kind of felt the same way about_ Golden Boy_ a year or so ago, and it fizzled, so there can be no prediction, other than it is good enough to have a fighting chance.

The only good thing, IMHO, about this getting cancelled quickly, or not picked up, would be that Vince Gilligan then might find the time for 3 or 4 scripts for the _X Files _reboot. We really need to clone that guy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I watched this and last man on earth last night. This will get watched again. The other, well I think my DVR asked for a bath afterward. 

Definitely a good start.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I had been looking forward to this one, and even though I like the 2 main characters I was disappointed in this first episode. Not enough to kill the timer, but still...

As to Last Man, well I'll never get THAT hour back!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Ratings were soft. _The Good Wife_ is a great show, but a cult/prestige show, sadly, so not a great leadin. Makes me think that if they really had faith in _Battle Creek _it might have gotten a better slot, such as the one for _CSI: Cyber_. My understanding is that it took 12 years and Vince Gilligan's late bloom of success to get this on the air, so maybe there isn't a lot of faith in it, which winter shows seem to all have a lack of from their nets. My guess would be that they don't have a lot of faith in Cyber, either, but they think they can cash in better since it is an automatic franchise show aimed directly at stupid.

Cynical, much? Naahh; realistic.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I watched it last night ( from a recording ) but it did not grab me. If the next episode does not then I will leave it and look at something else.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I almost killed it half way through, however, I always give a new show two episodes, so we will see what happens next week...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Watched the first episode, saw enough. I'm done.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I expected more, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am getting very cynical with these network start ups.
I will give it one more shot, but I am getting this politically correct slimy feeling when I am watching it.
Like they are trying to shove a message on my plate and expect me to gobble it up.
Smell is also a part of eating and it just smelled bad.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife really enjoyed the show. The parts I saw were good.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

armophob said:


> I am getting very cynical with these network start ups.
> I will give it one more shot, but I am getting this politically correct slimy feeling when I am watching it.
> Like they are trying to shove a message on my plate and expect me to gobble it up.
> Smell is also a part of eating and it just smelled bad.


I guess I missed that message.

What I took away is that management's approach to anything, regardless of a successful track record for the employee, is "what have you done for me lately?", and how important it is to be flexible and change with the conditions on the ground. The Russ Agnew character is struggling with both of those things, and so I can relate directly to that. I think that may be a universal thing, so it feels to me that they are on to something here that resonates.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TomCat said:


> I guess I missed that message.
> 
> What I took away is that management's approach to anything, regardless of a successful track record for the employee, is "what have you done for me lately?", and how important it is to be flexible and change with the conditions on the ground. The Russ Agnew character is struggling with both of those things, and so I can relate directly to that. I think that may be a universal thing, so it feels to me that they are on to something here that resonates.


I just put my finger on the feeling I got from it.

Judge Dread, that horrible one with Stallone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The ratings for the first episode don't look good.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2015/03/03/cbs-predictions-battle-creek-is-certain-to-be-canceled/367274/


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

I watched about half of the first episode and wasn't very impressed.
I's the kind of show that you want to like but it just doesn't do it for you.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I tapped out. Good luck.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I finally said goodby to this series half way through episode 3


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Count me as one of the few who apparently likes this show. Just my luck.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

yosoyellobo said:


> Count me as one of the few who apparently likes this show. Just my luck.


That is why there are so many shows to fit the likes of such a wide variety of likes.

When I was a kid I liked Horror shows, now I will not watch one at all.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I knew this one wouldn't last. Cancelled...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Too bad. I liked it. :shrug:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## DN2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

we like it a lot! that means it will probably be cancelled!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Me, too -- it was growing on me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

While I've been watching it, I haven't like any of the show characters. So it wont be missed by me.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rats! Another one I like swirling the drain ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I knew this one wouldn't last. Cancelled...


Is this really cancelled?

Had lots of fun watching it....

another show that will be missed!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm surprised when any show in the CBS 10PM slot on Sunday night survives, at least here on the East Coast. I'm pretty sure a third of the first nine _Battle Creek _starts were delayed, due to sports overruns.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Is this really cancelled?


Yup

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/cbs-cancels-david-shore-vince-gilligan-drama-battle-creek-1201491221/


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm gonna miss it. Thought it was reasonably well done. It worked for me, maybe because it isn't nearly as hokey or predictable as other shows, plus a pretty good supporting cast. I always like a who-done-it or a good why-they-done-it, especially when it's harder for me to predict what happens next.

(Of course, the one thing that was predictable is that the Russ Agnew character is gonna be a **** to almost everyone, at some point. But I like almost anything that Winters is in, and this is no exception.)

I, too, am going to blame the CBS Sunday night "death" slot.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I'm gonna miss it. Thought it was reasonably well done. It worked for me, maybe because it isn't nearly as hokey or predictable as other shows, plus a pretty good supporting cast. I always like a who-done-it *or a good why-they-done-it,* especially when it's harder for me to predict what happens next.


I think this week's episode was a good example of that. Enjoyed it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I'm gonna miss it. Thought it was reasonably well done. It worked for me, maybe because it isn't nearly as hokey or predictable as other shows, plus a pretty good supporting cast. I always like a who-done-it or a good why-they-done-it, especially when it's harder for me to predict what happens next.
> ...
> I, too, am going to blame the CBS Sunday night "death" slot.


I think you put your finger on it. In this show, a procedural, there always seems to be a left turn somewhere. They solve a case to find that they really didn't solve it. They corner and release a perp then find out later he really was guilty. Their plot intricacies are second only to _Castle_.

Russ's crush on Holly is just precious, too. Dean Winters is one of my favorite actors, all the way back to _OZ_. And he has a great cast to work with.

One of the problems with CBS being as powerful and successful as it is, is that great shows like this one and _Golden Boy_ always fail to launch, because CBS is too tunnel-visioned by stuff like _Cyber_. I blame them, and the time slot (which _The Good WIfe _seems to have prevailed and even flourished in), but I also blame viewers for not giving shows like this a chance.

The short version: Nobody watched. CBS didn't help. The end.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Plot, schmot. Just keep Holly (Aubrey Dollar) on the screen and I'm happy ...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Before Angie Harmon struck series gold with the unwatchable_ Rizzoli & Isles,_ she and Aubrey D headlined a 4-female ensemble procedural in 2007 known as _Women's Murder Club_. Even though a little too dating angst-centric, it was a much better show (R&I sets a pretty low bar, after all), and Aubrey has been missing from regular network TV ever since (well, at least we missed her).

But the most interesting thing, and I have no evidence at all to confirm this, is that the cop shop set from this show, once the show was unceremoniously flushed after 13 eps, then mysteriously reincarnated stick-for-stick, as the cop shop set for _Castle_.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I loved Women's Murder Club. I also read all the books.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Burned two episodes tonight, well, last night. Previews indicated next week is the Season Final Episode. VERY final unless somebody else picks it up. I'm really enjoying this as the characters are developing and filling out extra dimensions.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I enjoy the show from the beginning. It be nice if somehow it was pickup by somebody. I believe one of the five hundred channel is currently available.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Wouldn't it be nice if the world were so simple that if a show was good, it got to have a nice long run.

There are something on the order of 14 major factors in cancel/renew decisions. The largest one is "are people watching". The least important factor among those is "is it a good show", even if that is actually a factor. Well, it would be also quite nice if when a show was good, people watched it. But there are a lot of shows that people don't watch, that if they did, they would probably like. But they didn't watch this one. They were destroying their minds by watching _Cyber _instead.

If I were to pick a show from this year that was good enough to deserve a nice long run and didn't get it for whatever reason, this is it.

And unfortunately, streaming services also want shows that people watch (as opposed to wanting a show because it is a good show), so it has a snowball's chance of being picked up there, too.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm still for blaming the CBS Sunday night "death" time slot. They generally put shows (good or bad) in that slot to die a slow death. Not try launching a new show! _CSI Miami_; _CSI_ (Vegas); _Mentalist_, etc... All moved there from more successful weekday slots, IIRC.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm not sure how it became a death slot. But it did. Its on a night with a lot of viewership on a network with a lot of viewership and at a time when two of the big 5 aren't even programming, and the other two not really programming all that well; one would think it would be a good slot.

Maybe its the NFL runover that kills is, although that's a pretty good leadin, and only kills it for 14 weeks. The 10 PM slot any night has sort of become a death slot. The largest headache of programmers is programming 10 o'clock; not only are they head to head with other nets, they are head to head with what the other nets, and themselves, ran at 8 and 9, on DVR.

What none of that seems to explain is why certain good shows get whacked instead of watched, regardless of how "deathy" the slot is. The basic desire is to watch good television. There it is. Watch it. But no. _The Good Wife_ (which is arguably the best-written show on television in many years) miraculously survived that slot for 5 years, and is apparently coming back, even though some of the actors hate each other so much that they will only do a two-shot on green screen. But they have never, ever had boffo ratings.

I might agree to blame the death slot, but I blame even more those who placed it there. This show would could have been placed after _Scorpion _on Monday, after _NCIS:NO_ on Tuesday, after _Criminal Minds_ on Wednesday, after the comedy block on Thursday, or even at 9 or 10 on Friday, and it probably would have found more of an audience. Instead, we got stuff like _Cyber, Stalker,_ and _CSI_. Where they placed it reflects how much faith they had in it, and since it is a good show and probably screened well even for the executives, I smell more of a political assassination of this show than I do any other odor.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

The only viewers that count for the advertisers, and therefore the networks, are the 18 to 35 age group. They couldn't care less what I watch. I am too old.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Part of the problem is that they actually don't care what anyone watches, just that they get paid for getting the commercials watched, or at least get paid for convincing the advertisers that they got the commercials watched and that this will automatically sell their products.

Proctor and Gamble could not care less if I use their toothpaste, or if I buy it just to squeeze the tube down the drain. No altruism in advertising, and not a lot of pride. I never saw a single frame of_ Mad Men_, but that would be a running theme were I writing the scripts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Burned two episodes tonight, well, last night. Previews indicated next week is the Season Final Episode. VERY final unless somebody else picks it up. I'm really enjoying this as the characters are developing and filling out extra dimensions.


Watched the Sunday night double-header as well and I agree. The characters are really coming into their own. Would love to see a cable network could pick up the show.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Series finale was very well done, IMHO. Great story, along with an ending that worked whether the show was renewed or canceled.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I loved it! So disappointed that it's not coming back.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Series finale was very well done, IMHO. Great story, along with an ending that worked whether the show was renewed or canceled.


Got to agree. Get episode.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve said:


> Series finale was very well done, IMHO. Great story, along with an ending that worked whether the show was renewed or canceled.


Only took 'em 13 episodes before I found one I liked.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally got to see the finale last night (out of town over the Holiday weekend). Nicely done. Gonna miss it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Me too! It sucks that as it kept getting better and better, it got non-renewed.


----------

